# MAN(The simple engine)



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

What/When was the last MAN powered ship? now that all MAN engines are B&W's(Read)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

An extract from a report by me which sets the time scale. As an aside, as far as I am aware, there are only three of these engines (two in Japan and one in Mexico) in a static electrical generation role.......

In 1980, following the purchase of Burmeister and Wain by MAN, all slow speed engine production was moved to Copenhagen and the ensuing combined research and design efforts culminated in the release of the MC series engine in 1982, featuring uniflow scavenging, a characteristic of B&W engines as opposed to the traditional cross flow employed in MAN engines. The engine range covers from 4 to 14 cylinders in 11 bore sizes from 260 to 1080 mm, compression ratios from 2.44 to 4.2:1 and engine speeds of 56 to 250 r.p.m. The engines are fully compliant with IMO requirements for NoX emissions.

Unit 1 comprises a MAN B&W 10K90MC, two-stroke, single acting, slow speed diesel engine operating at 132 r.p.m. which is directly coupled to an Alstom generator with a maximum output capacity of 38.24MW at 13.8kV. 

The engine was manufactured under license by Manises in Valencia, Spain and features ten cylinders of 900mm bore, arranged in a fore and aft bank of five cylinders each, with the fuel pump camshaft drive chains located in the middle of the engine. The K designation indicates a short piston stroke. Fuel delivery in the MC engine is variable depending on engine speed and power requirements. At the time of the event under consideration, the engine had accrued 41,405 operating hours, having entered commercial service on 28th July 2005. 

So, I would say that the last full MAN engine was produced around 1982.

Rgds.
Dave


----------

